# Scouting Pays Off!!



## mlandrum (Dec 27, 2014)

Me and "Drake" did a little scouting Friday at mid-day and it payed off this morning!!! Though this was my first time shooting over decoys (My New made Ones) it was awesome   2-Greenwings and 2- Divers, Those I missed are NOT in the picture


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 27, 2014)

Are those mergansers?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 27, 2014)

Cool


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 27, 2014)

That it does, now just to get some cold weather in to get a new push of birds for here


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 27, 2014)

Every hoodedmerganser you kill saves a clutch of wood duck eggs


----------



## shawnrice (Dec 27, 2014)

nice preacher ,little Drake is looking good


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 27, 2014)

good stuff.

Killer, Ill be the one to ask if there is truth behind that statement?


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hunteradams said:


> Are those mergansers?



The one on the left is no doubt a drake hoody. I would assume his girlfriend is next to him.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 27, 2014)

It pays off 95% of time, The other time it doesn't. People or the birds don't play fare. I glad it worked out great job.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes that is "Hoody"", he flew into my decoys without an invitation The" Henny" came in around 1:00 pm, she also came without reservations and bit the dust also!!!By comparison the Divers were like basket-ball and the Teal were like tennis -balls and 3-Times FASTER!!!!


----------



## chase870 (Dec 27, 2014)

king killer delete said:


> Every hoodedmerganser you kill saves a clutch of wood duck eggs



I'm on it Top


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 28, 2014)

Actually a wood duck is faster than a teal.  

what type of duck has a green bill?  I notice a decoy painted with a green bill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 28, 2014)

Congratz !!



Fastest flying duck was clocked at 100mph, a red breasted merganser, canvasback at 72mph.  Teal are among the slowest, but they sure look fast to me !!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 28, 2014)

g0nef1sshn said:


> good stuff.
> 
> Killer, Ill be the one to ask if there is truth behind that statement?


Its true


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 28, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Actually a wood duck is faster than a teal.
> 
> what type of duck has a green bill?  I notice a decoy painted with a green bill.



OK MACKER let me explain: When a FOMECUKERJIVEARAVER mates with a CUCOODOMENSEAITERMACKADOO they produce this unusual species of Green Beaked DOO-DOO- Black - PEE PEEs Now this is a  Duck that migrates from Cuba every time the climate turns up-side-down What is noted so unusual about this bird is that when you mix him in with your decoys his GREEN BEAK seems to only attract  GREEN WING TEALop2: actually this is highly unusual that a Diving Duck has ever been attracked to this GREEN BEAK??? So, not only did the Ole Preacher have GREEN WINGS on him all morning but also has the First Reported case of these Divers being attracted to the GREEN BEAK- I think I'm on something!!! Now I will sell you one of these GREEN BEAK DECOYS but I'm not sure you got the $$$$$$ Mind you though , don"t wait too long cause the PRICE is fixing to sky-rocket after this post!!!!!  Well until my next pictures of Thursdays hunt ----May The GREEN BEAKS rule


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 29, 2014)

mlandrum said:


> OK MACKER let me explain: When a FOMECUKERJIVEARAVER mates with a CUCOODOMENSEAITERMACKADOO they produce this unusual species of Green Beaked DOO-DOO- Black - PEE PEEs Now this is a  Duck that migrates from Cuba every time the climate turns up-side-down What is noted so unusual about this bird is that when you mix him in with your decoys his GREEN BEAK seems to only attract  GREEN WING TEALop2: actually this is highly unusual that a Diving Duck has ever been attracked to this GREEN BEAK??? So, not only did the Ole Preacher have GREEN WINGS on him all morning but also has the First Reported case of these Divers being attracted to the GREEN BEAK- I think I'm on something!!! Now I will sell you one of these GREEN BEAK DECOYS but I'm not sure you got the $$$$$$ Mind you though , don"t wait too long cause the PRICE is fixing to sky-rocket after this post!!!!!  Well until my next pictures of Thursdays hunt ----May The GREEN BEAKS rule



1st off preacher, please stop typing in the different colors.  

2nd, thanks but I'm set on dekes.  And it really don't take anything special to decoy a merganser.  heck even a Crush orange soda bottle will decoy a merganser, so it's really not that awesome that you had a couple mergs come into your spread.

I was just wondering what the green bill was all about, didn't know if it was a joke or if whoever painted them really didn't know what a duck looks like, that's all I was asking.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 29, 2014)

Getting very close to a TAC Violation


----------



## nighthawk1122 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 29, 2014)

Now we are worried about what color font?   Great hunt.  Wish I had a limit of hoodies and 2 teal on a solo hunt.  Good shootin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 29, 2014)

Once again ,


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 30, 2014)

Not worried about what color font anyone types in, just harder to read sometimes.  I wasn't trying to be condescending. 
nothing at all wrong with a pair of mergs and teal.  many times on a solo hunt I'm satisfied with 1 teal or a pair of ducks period.


----------



## across the river (Dec 31, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Actually a wood duck is faster than a teal.
> 
> what type of duck has a green bill?  I notice a decoy painted with a green bill.



According to another one of the gentleman's posts and his accompanying pictures, the decoy is painted to mimic a Pacific Black Duck.  They are native to Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 31, 2014)

Y'all find somewhere else to play.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 31, 2014)

I like playing here.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Congrats


----------

